# Generic Sublimation Retail sites



## shan11kim (Oct 13, 2011)

I am working on building my business website and I am wondering if anyone knows of a generic sublimation products site that I can link to and use as an online catalog. I have them for my trophy/awards lines as well as a couple of apparel distributors but I cannot find anything comparable for sublimation products. An example of what I am looking for is Rising Stars Online Catalog.

Any ideas out there?


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

I could add this feature to my current website. It wouldn't take long if that is something you are interested in. Alternatively, you can download the Conde or LRi catalog without the pricing and upload it to your own server.


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is a site sponsored by Johnson Plastics:

Dye Sublimation Products Catalog


Ray


----------

